# which one is best for selling t-shirts: offline store or internet?



## mimosasky (May 10, 2007)

to sell t-shirts which one is the best to do it ?
store or internet?
show me your meaning ok?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I would say that a brick&mortar store with an internet e-commerce-ready presence is the best set-up. If you can have this set up, you will get the best of both worlds.


----------



## scarletsneakers (May 26, 2007)

That's what I'm trying to figure out too. So far I have an online shop and sell some designs in a brick and mortar boutique ~ hopefully will have them in several other shops by the end of the summer. 

It's much harder to get internet traffic than I thought it would be, and more fun seeing my designs around town than I figured, so....


----------



## CypherNinja (May 5, 2007)

Some niches can be hard to fill with a B&M store, thats what makes the internet so awesome. I think it boils down to what you are selling.


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

The answer is both. The internet works for you 24/7. You sell shirts while you sleep - which is nice. Having an actual retail store is pricey to start up, but it allows you to store your online items as well as sell them in your store. It allows people to physically view your products and ask questions with immediate responses. If someone needs a shirt for a gift in 2 days, it's impossible to fulfill that order over the internet. On the other hand, t-shirt sales slow in the cold months and that's when the internet will keep you going.

No offense to older people, but they're more likely to not order off of the Internet - they like to do things the old fashioned way by actually going to a store and shopping. There are pros and cons to each, but if you're on a limited budget, I'd start with the Internet and then open a retail store.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

It's all about what kind of chances you want to take and the amount of effort you want to put into it. B&M raises the risk factor as Ryan stated and also requires you work a set time frame while the internet is cheaper and lets you be more flexible with your working. As I have not opened a B&M shop of my own I do not really know more than what people have told me or what I have read in the forums but I know from experience that internet sales can pay off (with lower cost you can sell less shirts for the same amount of profit).


----------



## lindaw1950 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm wondering about propriatary artwork. If my designer designs the artwork, but we charge the customer for it, does it still belong to our company or to the customer?


----------



## lindaw1950 (Jan 28, 2013)

Does anyone have a source for navy/orange or navy/orange/white color combinations of crew neck sweatshirts and polo style shirts? We've used Augusta, but need some alternate choices. Thanks so much!


----------



## Surge (Dec 22, 2012)

I only do phone cases, but I can tell you that having a online web presence and having a fully functional website is the definitely your option! Everything is done on the internet, and they can technically "window shop"!


----------

